# Delta 14" Band Saw... bidder's remorse?



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just bid $299 for a Delta 28-203 band saw on ebay. After I bid I googled it and now I'm not sure if it was a good deal or not.

Do you guys have any opinions on this saw?

I will probably get out bid, I'm just trying to decide if I should rebid after that happens.

Thanks,

Bothus


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lowes sells a 14" model for $399 open stand.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=59964-32764-28-276&lpage=none&cm_mmc=search_gps-_-gps-_-gps-_-DELTA%203/4-HP%20Band%20Saw


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Jim,

I saw that too then I checked the reviews for that on Amazon and half were negative. That's why I was hoping someone here had this saw and could offer an opinion.

I read all the user reviews on amazon and it seems like there were two types of negative reviewers. Those who hate it because it was from China and those the didn't know how to set it up. This one I am bidding on says it was made in USA but we know Delta sometimes means it was just assembled here so I won't know until I see it.

The other thing that bothers me is this guys feedback rating. I never like to buy anything on ebay unless the seller has 100% positive feedback. That coupled with the fact that there is no "Ask seller a question" link on this posting makes me concerned.

I know I'm paranoid, but that doesn't mean everyone is not out to get me.

Bothus


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bothus: I have a Delta 28-212 band saw, which is not that much different from the one you're bidding on.

I bought mine new about 10 years ago from my local Delta dealer in Memphis, TN. when I lived there. It's a really good saw, and I've had no issues what so ever with it. I like the enclosed cabinet, and I also bought a mobil base at the same time. It cuts good, tracks good, and is pretty darn quiet. I usually run 3/16 - 1/4 " blades most of the time, but will handle 1/2- 3/4/" w/ no problems. It gets a little noisier as the blade gets bigger, but not bad. I think I remember paying around $800 at the time, so if the guys up and up on the ebay sale, then that's a pretty good buy. Everybody talks bad about Delta, but nearly all my machines are Delta-no problems at all. My newest is a '09 UniSaw w/ Biesemeuyer fence and 52" rip- this thang is a beast. Make your own decisions and forget the rest. It's your$$. To repeat-there ain't nothin' wrong with Delta!!!! Go to my workshop pixs and workshop pixs#2 to see my saw if you want to.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

As 14" bandsaws go, I think Delta and Jet are neck and neck (mediocre to average quality as things go). You might want to see if there is a riser kit available for this one if you plan to do any resawing. The price would be good depending on the mechanical shape, age and cost of shipping. If it were me, I would also check to see what kind of blade guides…belts…and tires that are on it….

You could factor in one of the carter products upgrades. (tire, bearing guides..etc..etc..check their web page)..to see if you would be getting a good deal after factoring those items….

just my .02 cents


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Rick. I think that is good advice.

I did go look at your shop. I marked it as a favorite. So let me get this straight, you have two table saws back to back? Cool. Actually, I have two table saws back to back too but I can't get to either one unless I wheel them out into the driveway.

Nice shop. And thanks for your response. I am now wanting that saw very which means I will probably get out bid and not win it. If that happens it will probably be for the best. I still haven't finished rebuilding my Unisaw.

Take care,

Bothus


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had a 52-965 for about 13 years and it has served me well. That is a great price. I paid probably $700 new when I got it. Mine did have a 1 1/2 HP motor though. For the most part it's the exact same saw.

Like Rick, most of my machines are Delta. You can see 6 of them in my shop pics.

You can see it in my workshop pictures. I do have the 6" riser block installed. If you do any resawing at all I would recommend one.

Looks like a good deal to me. If I was still in L.A. I would pick it up myself. Since it's a local pickup only you have a good chance of getting it. But then again you are surrounded by 10,000,000 other people?

Most of his bed feedbacks had to due with shipping complaints. You are picking it up, so you will meet him face to face.
You can't make everyone happy. Sometimes some people just have improper expectations.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments on the shop, Bothus. Yes-I do have 2 saws back to back w/ a 4'x8' outfeed between them. I use my old Craftsman for dados and rabbits. Sure saves set-up time. I've added another 3'x80" table to the left of the blade now, so I have over 4' on either side of the fence-I love it!!!

Good luck on the ebay bid-- I really hope you win the bid.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

not sure about the benefit of getting a rider block for this one since it's only a 1HP - which may not be suitable enough for that much resawing capacity. however, it's a delta, and if made in USA should be a SOLID machine that you can quietly rely on. try averaging other saws prices ,and just make sure that financially you're not pushing the envelope (with re-bidding).


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

You did well. This is a much better saw than the one Lowes has. I took a look at it and its the US made saw. I have the open bottom version and have been happy with it.


----------



## ma2169 (Sep 16, 2016)

I know this post is pretty old but I recently purchased a Delta 28-212 and so far really like it. I have only had it a couple days. But along with the saw, cabinet and mobile base came this small (looks like cast) piece. Do you or anyone else know what it is? I am thinking it is some sort of essentially a shim to raise the saw up higher on the cabinet? But i only have one so i am really not to sure.











> Bothus: I have a Delta 28-212 band saw, which is not that much different from the one you re bidding on.
> 
> I bought mine new about 10 years ago from my local Delta dealer in Memphis, TN. when I lived there. It s a really good saw, and I ve had no issues what so ever with it. I like the enclosed cabinet, and I also bought a mobil base at the same time. It cuts good, tracks good, and is pretty darn quiet. I usually run 3/16 - 1/4 " blades most of the time, but will handle 1/2- 3/4/" w/ no problems. It gets a little noisier as the blade gets bigger, but not bad. I think I remember paying around $800 at the time, so if the guys up and up on the ebay sale, then that s a pretty good buy. Everybody talks bad about Delta, but nearly all my machines are Delta-no problems at all. My newest is a 09 UniSaw w/ Biesemeuyer fence and 52" rip- this thang is a beast. Make your own decisions and forget the rest. It s your$$. To repeat-there ain t nothin wrong with Delta!!!! Go to my workshop pixs and workshop pixs#2 to see my saw if you want to.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

BOTHUS, agree, 
Rick's shop is freakin' incredible!


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi ma2169,

I'm not sure what that is but I just wanted to say thanks for posting on this thread.

I did end up buying that band saw. I tuned it up, bought a new insert and carter bearings and used it for a while.

However, no matter how much I adjusted it I could not get it to cut straight without the blade walking on me. I tried every tip I could find online but nothing really worked.

We have the same bandsaw at work as well as a Powermatic about the same age and no one uses the Delta. The Powermatic is so much better.

I ended up selling my Delta when I decided I didn't really have space for a home workshop.

Thanks again for posting.


----------



## bryan11 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for writing up this. It helped me out today when I saw a a Delta 14" 28-269 band saw at a local garage sale for $425 including a mobile base and a couple used blades. When turned on, the blade moved around significantly and the motor was making some noise as well. Comparing this to a new Grizzly G0555 for $555, it looked like it would be worth it to pay $130 more for something new.


----------

